# Mooer Ge300



## Nhoj (Apr 22, 2018)

Mooer unveil their new flagship multi unit. Curious of the tone capture feature though.

Your Thought?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## devastone (Apr 23, 2018)

Sign me up. Their preamp pedals sound really good, I was disappointed that the GE200 didn't have enough switches, so I'm totally up for this, depending on the price point of course...


----------



## Tisca (Apr 23, 2018)

Risky buy considering they are not updating the Ocean Machine nor the GE200. Threads about those are full of disappointment. I'm just waiting for the LivePre, looks simple enough for them not to F up.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 23, 2018)

The GE200 is $400 here in Canada. I can't see the 300 being a penny less $600. When I bought an XTL years ago, after a couple of months the power jack came loose from the board. Fortunately, they had a local shop that did warranty work so I had it back & working within a week or so. Something goes 'clunk' with a Mooer unit, can it even be repaired ? 

That being said, I recently picked up a Radar pedal of theirs and although the pc editor isn't very pretty, it does work and it sounds pretty decent for what it is.


----------



## Nhoj (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## sylcfh (Apr 24, 2018)

That Black Truck looks cool.


----------



## Nhoj (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Nhoj (Apr 24, 2018)

This gives us idea what the size of the Ge300 comparison.


----------



## devastone (Apr 24, 2018)

Tisca said:


> Risky buy considering they are not updating the Ocean Machine nor the GE200. Threads about those are full of disappointment. I'm just waiting for the LivePre, looks simple enough for them not to F up.



I would definitely research the reliability before throwing $ down. And, yes, I am really interested in the Preamp Live, but not much info is coming out about it, weren't they supposed to be shipping about now? 

I guess the big question is if the GE300 is competition for the Zoom G5 or the Helix?


----------



## gunch (Apr 24, 2018)

AAAAAAUGH I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE NEW MINIS ARE


----------



## devastone (Apr 24, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> AAAAAAUGH I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE NEW MINIS ARE



Try google = http://www.mooeraudio.com/?products.html Prymaxe has 11, 12, and 13, not sure about 14 and 15.


----------



## Tisca (Apr 24, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> AAAAAAUGH I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE NEW MINIS ARE


11 = Dual Recto
12 = BE100
13 = Matchless C30
14 = Suhr Badger
15 = 5150 MKI (The earlier one is a 5153)


----------



## gunch (Apr 24, 2018)

devastone said:


> Try google = http://www.mooeraudio.com/?products.html Prymaxe has 11, 12, and 13, not sure about 14 and 15.





Tisca said:


> 11 = Dual Recto
> 12 = BE100
> 13 = Matchless C30
> 14 = Suhr Badger
> 15 = 5150 MKI (The earlier one is a 5153)




015-020 I’m talking about, there was like one picitute from musikmesse and 19 was stolen


----------



## Tisca (Apr 25, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> 015-020 I’m talking about, there was like one picitute from musikmesse and 19 was stolen


Woot! Didn't hear about those.


----------



## devastone (Apr 25, 2018)

Didn't know they had released 15 - 20...


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 25, 2018)

I moved from 4CM amp-pedal setup to Seymour Duncan preamp - GE200. 

Don't miss the effects loop and GE200 functionality is enough as it is. 

If I was starting afresh I'd probably look into this but GE200 suits me just fine for now.


----------



## Tisca (Apr 26, 2018)

Any other info on 016+ models other than this video?:


EDIT: more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Tisca said:


> Any other info on 016+ models other than this video?:
> 
> 
> EDIT: more




From the research I've done:
16: Engl. Possibly Powerball or SE
17: Jet City JCA
18: Custom Audio Electronics
19: ??? (EDIT: After watching the video, 19 looks like some kinda purple Plexi. Hmmm... JTM100?)
20: One of the Mike Fortin Randalls.


----------



## Tisca (Apr 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From the research I've done:
> 16: Engl. Possibly Powerball or SE
> 17: Jet City JCA
> 18: Custom Audio Electronics
> ...



Someone on TGP had made a guess list also. All I remember was that they were smth I wasn't interested in.


----------



## Nhoj (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Nhoj (Jul 5, 2018)

One month to go!


----------



## Vyn (Jul 6, 2018)

20 will probably be a Thrasher/667/NATAS variant I'd imagine.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 7, 2018)

interested in the GE300.

I did a video with the 005 mini(brown sound). that pedal sounds killer through IR’s and even the built in cab sim sounds pretty good as well. for $98 the pedal is excellent. might need to get the original 5150 mini pedal or the fortin if it’s modeled after the bones.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 7, 2018)

it doesn’t look to me that the 16 is an Engl. might be, but it doesn’t look like one in the pic


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 8, 2018)

Do we know for sure 15 is a 5150? Box looks like a SLO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Do we know for sure 15 is a 5150? Box looks like a SLO.



Says "Brown Sound" on the side. Can guess what that means.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 10, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Do we know for sure 15 is a 5150? Box looks like a SLO.



it says it’s based off the original 5150 on Mooer’s website/product listing. i’ve only seen about 3 youtube vids on it and so far need to hear more before i jump.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 10, 2018)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> it doesn’t look to me that the 16 is an Engl. might be, but it doesn’t look like one in the pic


Kinda resembles the Engl Extreme Aggression/Marty Sig Inferno


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Says "Brown Sound" on the side. Can guess what that means.





crwnedblasphemy said:


> it says it’s based off the original 5150 on Mooer’s website/product listing. i’ve only seen about 3 youtube vids on it and so far need to hear more before i jump.



You both make a strong case 

All I was going off was the white chassis and black grille.
Though I suppose a 5150 is based off a SLO ...


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 11, 2018)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> *interested in the GE300.*



3 Weeks to go!


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 11, 2018)

3 weeks until release/for sale? how about the micro pedals? word on them?


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 14, 2018)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> 3 weeks until release/for sale? how about the micro pedals? word on them?



i think theyll follow...excited about this.


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 22, 2018)

One week to go!


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 23, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Do we know for sure 15 is a 5150? Box looks like a SLO.



If it sounds good.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 23, 2018)

What was the 019 gonna be? now that i look, the 016 might be an Engl.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah..saw on some sites the 016 is called "Phoenix" and is based off German metal amps/Engl.
017 is the Cali-MKIV
018 is 100w Plexi

These are the only 3 i am seeing online, and you can order on amazon, but look to be shipped mid august.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 24, 2018)

Does anyone know how these sound plugged into the front of an amp, or are they only meant to go straight into a power amp? I am tempted to try one with my quilter micro block but only if it'll sound good.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 25, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Does anyone know how these sound plugged into the front of an amp, or are they only meant to go straight into a power amp? I am tempted to try one with my quilter micro block but only if it'll sound good.



There's a button on it that turns the cab simulation on/off, so they cab be used either way.


----------



## devastone (Jul 25, 2018)

With the cab sim off, it's still probably better into a power amp or the fx loop return, but, with the amount of control I'm sure you could find some good tones straight into a clean amp.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 25, 2018)

Very cool. I'll have to pick up the mark 3 one at some point. And maybe the blackmore. And the mark 4.

Maybe I should just grab the ge300


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 25, 2018)

D-d-d-d-ouble post


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 27, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> D-d-d-d-ouble post


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 27, 2018)

4 days to go!


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2018)

Nhoj said:


> ^ poser troll post.



Calm down, dude. He just accidentally double posted.


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Calm down, dude. He just accidentally double posted.


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Soya (Aug 1, 2018)

Is it delayed yet?


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 3, 2018)

Soya said:


> Is it delayed yet?



Maybe it will be available and release first in China then other countries.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 3, 2018)

I just want it out so I can get a cheap ge200 for late night practicing.


----------



## mikah912 (Aug 3, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just want it out so I can get a cheap ge200 for late night practicing.



Bruh....there are already gently used ones on Reverb and elsewhere for a little over $200. What are you waiting for?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 3, 2018)

mikah912 said:


> Bruh....there are already gently used ones on Reverb and elsewhere for a little over $200. What are you waiting for?


Aaaaaaaand bought one


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 3, 2018)

mikah912 said:


> Bruh....there are already gently used ones on Reverb and elsewhere for a little over $200. What are you waiting for?



I'm lazy and don't want to dig up the GE200 thread. Have they fixed issue with reverb and delay tails in later firmwares when changing presets? And is there possibility that IR resolution length has been improved from 512 samples to higher in later versions?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 3, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> I'm lazy and don't want to dig up the GE200 thread. Have they fixed issue with reverb and delay tails in later firmwares when changing presets? And is there possibility that IR resolution length has been improved from 512 samples to higher in later versions?


I don't think so. They have firmware patch notes on the mooer website and they don't mention that.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 4, 2018)

GE300 is release first China


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 5, 2018)

So as mentioned above, I just got myself a GE200. The thing has a lot of potential and feels ruggedly built, but the sound is ... off.

Most of the high gain models sound super bloated, like the input signal has a TON of bass in it and is just mudding up the overdrive section. Palm mutes sound gross and boomy, in a really lo-fi kind of way. The Mark V, the Mark III, the Recto, even the 5150 and 5153 models all have this problem. The ENGLs are better but still not great. I can hear the character of the amps coming through above it, though, and they sound great.

Basically I can't get a good sound from any of the sims without putting a boost in front of it. Am I doing something dumb? Maybe I should try a different cable or something. I've tried different guitars.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 5, 2018)

Update. Cable was not the issue. Looks like something is just rotten in the sim. And yet I can't find anyone complaining about this online. Perhaps it is just a headphone issue, as that's the only way I've listened so far.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 6, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Update. Cable was not the issue. Looks like something is just rotten in the sim. And yet I can't find anyone complaining about this online. Perhaps it is just a headphone issue, as that's the only way I've listened so far.



GE300 will be released soon.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 6, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> So as mentioned above, I just got myself a GE200. The thing has a lot of potential and feels ruggedly built, but the sound is ... off.
> 
> Most of the high gain models sound super bloated, like the input signal has a TON of bass in it and is just mudding up the overdrive section. Palm mutes sound gross and boomy, in a really lo-fi kind of way. The Mark V, the Mark III, the Recto, even the 5150 and 5153 models all have this problem. The ENGLs are better but still not great. I can hear the character of the amps coming through above it, though, and they sound great.
> 
> Basically I can't get a good sound from any of the sims without putting a boost in front of it. Am I doing something dumb? Maybe I should try a different cable or something. I've tried different guitars.



Generally, stock cabs in 'budget' modellers aren't very good, so perhaps replacing them with some others (GuitarHacks, Ownhammer, 3 Sigma, etc..) might get you some better results.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 6, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> Generally, stock cabs in 'budget' modellers aren't very good, so perhaps replacing them with some others (GuitarHacks, Ownhammer, 3 Sigma, etc..) might get you some better results.


I've been using 3rd party IRs (redwirez free and God's Cab). They are better but I still get that weird bloated sound. I'm going to try running it direct into my interface and see if it is still an issue on the line outputs or if it is just a headphone thing. I'm also going to try to run the line inputs direct to my headphones and see if that changes anything. That said, it still all seems like an input issue. Really weird.
I can get fine tones if I put an eq before the amp model in the processor. But I shouldn't have to.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 6, 2018)

Double double post post


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 6, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> Generally, stock cabs in 'budget' modellers aren't very good, so perhaps replacing them with some others (GuitarHacks, Ownhammer, 3 Sigma, etc..) might get you some better results.



waiting for GE300 really.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 8, 2018)

So what's the story with the GE300? Is there an actual release date? Is there a manual floating around anywhere? This unveiling was about 4 months ago and there still isn't any planned specification data?


Rev.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 9, 2018)

Rev2010 said:


> So what's the story with the GE300? Is there an actual release date? Is there a manual floating around anywhere? This unveiling was about 4 months ago and there still isn't any planned specification data?
> 
> 
> Rev.









Like i said i think it will distributed first in China this month then maybe September or October Outside China.


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> .I can get fine tones if I put an eq before the amp model in the processor. But I shouldn't have to.



There's no universal input gain adjustment? I haven't bought a new modeler in years but that used to be pretty standard equipment on stuff when I was into it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 9, 2018)

Randy said:


> There's no universal input gain adjustment? I haven't bought a new modeler in years but that used to be pretty standard equipment on stuff when I was into it.


There is, but even turning that down doesn't help. I need like an input eq adjustment or something.

Not sure. I'm having enough trouble with it that I'm returning it. I wanted an easy headphone bedroom jammer, and it isn't quite hitting that for me.

At the end of the day I couldn't get a great dream theater tone easily where palm mutes still sounded good. The engl models are awesome tho.


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah not worth the headache when there's alternatives out there.


----------



## hvdh (Aug 9, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> There is, but even turning that down doesn't help. I need like an input eq adjustment or something.
> 
> Not sure. I'm having enough trouble with it that I'm returning it. I wanted an easy headphone bedroom jammer, and it isn't quite hitting that for me.
> 
> At the end of the day I couldn't get a great dream theater tone easily where palm mutes still sounded good. The engl models are awesome tho.



Have tested 2 GE200 units and both were lemons. Did put my findings under the GE200 tag. And indeed both units units went back. Besides the technial flaws of both units the total lack of dynamic reponse was for me the deal braker. Maybe they solved that with the GE300. I hope so because gonna test that anyway.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 9, 2018)

im excited about this really.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 9, 2018)

1.3DSP architecture
2. Added Line/Guitar input switch
3. Stereo Fx Loop
4. Support Tone Capture
5.Line output
6.Midi input and output support Program tone switching
7.Usb Audio (supports bypass monitoring)
8. Support Re-amp
9. Added Synthesizer synthesizer simulation module (similar to boss Sy300)
10. Looper increased to 30Min
Price 3980 RMB in the middle and late July


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 9, 2018)

Sounds pretty good. So at that price we're probably talking 499USD. Good price point - PODHD area. 

I just hope they fix the issues I had with my 200.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 9, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Sounds pretty good. So at that price we're probably talking 499USD. Good price point - PODHD area.
> 
> I just hope they fix the issues I had with my 200.



Waiting for Mooer to have complete info about the GE300.


----------



## devastone (Aug 9, 2018)

hvdh said:


> Have tested 2 GE200 units and both were lemons. Did put my findings under the GE200 tag. And indeed both units units went back. Besides the technial flaws of both units the total lack of dynamic reponse was for me the deal braker. Maybe they solved that with the GE300. I hope so because gonna test that anyway.



I was kinda interested in the 300, but got a good deal on a new GT-1000 so sucked it up and put down the cash. Liking it so far, still paid more than the 300 will go for I'm sure, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Nhoj (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Metropolis (Aug 10, 2018)

hvdh said:


> Have tested 2 GE200 units and both were lemons. Did put my findings under the GE200 tag. And indeed both units units went back. Besides the technial flaws of both units the total lack of dynamic reponse was for me the deal braker. Maybe they solved that with the GE300. I hope so because gonna test that anyway.



Dynamic response could be lacking because input settings are not flexible enough. Kind of intrested in these right now... but units are still new and they shouldn't have issues like that and with reverb & delay tails when changing preset or assembling the effect. Hope they get those fixed.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 10, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Dynamic response could be lacking because input settings are not flexible enough. Kind of intrested in these right now... but units are still new and they shouldn't have issues like that and with reverb & delay tails when changing preset or assembling the effect. Hope they get those fixed.



really waiting for this.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 12, 2018)

Take the time Mooer, we are waiting


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 22, 2018)

MOOER GE-300 electric guitar synthesizer
Tone.
Combiner
Capture.
Sound color
Function
The GE-300 is a high-end professional flag-level electric guitar effect. It will have
3 DSP chips with higher configuration, 5-inch IPS screen, rich interface and convenient operating band
To 3-digit pre-level, post-level, peripheral preset, synthetic tone color, there are people to expect
TONE CAPTURE clone function






Seventy.
55 seconds.
GE200 VS GE300 product feature comparison
GE200.
GE300.
Products
108 NR predecessors ,
55 NR predecessors ,
12 non-linear power levels ,
Front & rear
4 post-levels of simplification
Can be overloaded
42, 2048. ,
Box & microphone
26, 512 points, single MIC
Double, double MIC, room simulation
LOOPER.
127.
30 minutes.
Tone Capture
Combiner
WIN / MAC
Editing platform
DSP chip
Lights
Three.
WIN / MAC
Three.
Ten.
MIDI.
5-inch IPS, Golden angle of view ,
3.5 inch, TFT, 320X480
Screen
480x854
FX LOOP
Stereo FXLOOP
XLR.


----------



## devastone (Aug 22, 2018)

Is this real yet?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 22, 2018)

Turns out mooer is secretly owned by Valve.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 23, 2018)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> What was the 019 gonna be? now that i look, the 016 might be an Engl.


016 – PHOENIX – Soaring from the flames, the MOOER PHOENIX is a homage to modern, German-designed metal amps. Punchy, dark lower mids, tight low end and gain on tap. The clean channel goes from crystal clear to crispy crunch. The gain channel provides everything from fat Rock rhythms and Heavy Metal riffs to searing lead lines. Ideal for modern, high gain lovers.

017- CALI MK IV – The ultimate in compact and versatile Californian combos comes to the MOOER MICRO PREAMP range. CALI MK IV re-creates 2 channels from one of the most famous modern-day session player combos. The clean channel is shimmering and bouncy, the gain channel can achieve purring blues tones, grinding crunch, and soaring lead sounds.

018- CUSTOM 100- The CUSTOM 100 is modelled on a 100Watt, plexi-based, boutique signature amp. The dual channels span a wide range of EQ and gain settings which make this MICRO PREAMP incredibly versatile. The clean channel can achieve both F style American shimmer and UK style warmth. The drive channel is distinctly Classic British with a modern twist that provides a huge gain range. A great all-rounder.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 23, 2018)

The "colored lights" comparison is definitely the hot button issue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> The "colored lights" comparison is definitely the hot button issue.



I'm more interested in the "rear overload".


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 23, 2018)

Seriously though I hope they fix the input bloat I had on my 200. That thing was so slick and I wanted to like it so much but it just sounded like trash.


----------



## op1e (Aug 23, 2018)

I hope someone goes wild with the firmware. Cab sim to XLR only while 4cm? I was hopeful but doubtful this will unseat the 10 year reign of my gsp1101.


----------



## Soya (Aug 23, 2018)

.


----------



## Soya (Aug 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm more interested in the "rear overload".





Soya said:


>


----------



## Soya (Aug 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm more interested in the "rear overload".


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 23, 2018)

Soya said:


>


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm more interested in the "rear overload".



not to have


----------



## devastone (Aug 23, 2018)

"input bloat" and "rear overload" sounds like a bad Mexican restaurant!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 23, 2018)

The Mark IV pre is gonna be pretty lacking with only a 3band EQ. Heard some complaints about the Mark 3 pre lacking because of it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 23, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mark IV pre is gonna be pretty lacking with only a 3band EQ. Heard some complaints about the Mark 3 pre lacking because of it.


Do they model the actual tone stack of the mark (before distortion) or do they just make a profile that sounds like the amp and tack a three band tone stack on the end? If it's the former you'd probably need a graphic eq pedal after the preamp to really get the mark sound.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 23, 2018)

Soya said:


>


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 23, 2018)

1.3DSP architecture
2. Added Line/Guitar input switch
3. Stereo Fx Loop
4. Support Tone Capture
5.Line output
6.Midi input and output support Program tone switching
7.Usb Audio (supports bypass monitoring)
8. Support Re-amp
9. Added Synthesizer synthesizer simulation module (similar to boss Sy300)
10. Looper increased to 30Min


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 23, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Do they model the actual tone stack of the mark (before distortion) or do they just make a profile that sounds like the amp and tack a three band tone stack on the end? If it's the former you'd probably need a graphic eq pedal after the preamp to really get the mark sound.


The latter. So you'd need an EQ before and after the pedal. Hell I don't even think an EQ would react like a Mark series 3 band.


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 29, 2018)

i really need this i sold all my multi effects.


----------



## Nhoj (Sep 2, 2018)

Its September were waiting


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 3, 2018)

Nhoj said:


> Its September were waiting


Wake me up...


----------



## Nhoj (Sep 3, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Wake me up...


----------



## Nhoj (Sep 4, 2018)

My bucks, cents and pennies are ready Mooer!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 4, 2018)

In the time we've been waiting for this they've released their preamp live and black truck.


----------



## BlueTrident (Sep 4, 2018)

C’mon Mooer PR man surely you would have a release date by now


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2018)

Reopening this since there's been some useful updates.

Official release in China and looking like ~$580 USD


----------



## fcoberrios (Dec 2, 2018)

Any news?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 16, 2019)

Apparently the "final prototype" will be shown off at Namm. So we're still a ways out from actually buying this thing. 

https://www.musicradar.com/amp/news...-market-with-astonishingly-feature-rich-ge300


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Apparently the "final prototype" will be shown off at Namm. So we're still a ways out from actually buying this thing.
> 
> https://www.musicradar.com/amp/news...-market-with-astonishingly-feature-rich-ge300



This thing will be catching up to the depreciation curve of Helix LTs soon enough.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 16, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This thing will be catching up to the depreciation curve of Helix LTs soon enough.


Especially since the delay and Namm hype makes me concerned the price will be higher than reasonable.

That's just my gut response tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Especially since the delay and Namm hype makes me concerned the price will be higher than reasonable.
> 
> That's just my gut response tho.


I think I read rumors saying they'd be $700?

I'm wonderig if it uses the same exact modeling as the GE200? It's some decent modeling, just not +$500 modeling IMO.

Although this seems rather cool:



> There’s also the Synth Engine, a new tri-voice polyphonic synthesis module with options for wave form, pitch, filters and arpeggiators - with no special pickup or guitar modifications required.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 16, 2019)

Even $580 is too high IMO.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 16, 2019)

I just want peavey revalver inside a 6505mh box with an lcd screen and a foot controller


----------



## op1e (Jan 16, 2019)

Peavey really should take another stab at something Vypr-ish and try to steal some Katana market share. I'm holding out hope for this though. I heard $600, and that's a good price point compared to the 1k+ entry level of Helix or AX8. $500 would make more sense, though. If all those great preamps are in it plus an Ocean Machine it's worth the admission.


----------



## BlueTrident (Jan 28, 2019)

Real stuff, does anybody know the amp list for this?


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just want peavey revalver inside a 6505mh box with an lcd screen and a foot controller



?

https://peavey.com/news/article.cfm/action/view/id/643/cat/1


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 28, 2019)

Randy said:


> ?
> 
> https://peavey.com/news/article.cfm/action/view/id/643/cat/1


Uhhhh woah. Is this new or am I just out of it?


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Uhhhh woah. Is this new or am I just out of it?



They've been out for a long time. They were originally by a small builder, mostly targeted at keyboard players, then Peavey bought them up years back but I think the concept is over most people's heads since you need to load up the software and program it yourself.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 28, 2019)

Randy said:


> They've been out for a long time. They were originally by a small builder, mostly targeted at keyboard players, then Peavey bought them up years back but I think the concept is over most people's heads since you need to load up the software and program it yourself.



Welp. Time to go shopping.


----------



## nangillala (May 21, 2019)

Oh wow... So this is 750€? Not that cheap. Pretty close to the Helix LT (888€)

https://shop.warwick.de/de/Gitarren...+300+-+Amp+Modelling,+Synth+and+Multi+Effects


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2019)

Sat on it too long. Helix Stomp is cheaper, their own Preamp Live already covers budget amp matching and this isn't much cheaper than the upcoming AFX pedal at $1000usd. Would've been great the middle to end of last year like it was forecasted but now, who gives a shit?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 21, 2019)

Should have stayed at the same price point as the GE200. The price point was the exciting part of this.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 21, 2019)

They probably have about 9 months before L6 or Fractal figures out they ganked their modeling code anyways.


----------



## Xaios (May 21, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> They probably have about 9 months before L6 or Fractal figures out they ganked their modeling code anyways.


Yup. At this point, after the shit they pulled on Electro-Harmonix, I don't plan to entertain their products anytime soon.

In light of this, my earlier post in this thread definitely hasn't aged well.


----------



## nangillala (May 26, 2019)

I have tested it now... It's just not worth the money. 

Modelling sounds outdated and kind of the same on most amps 
Synth is nice but is not really dynamic
ToneCapture for guitars is a nice idea, but doesn't work that well and produces artifacts
My antivirus program moved the Mooer software as soon as it was unpacked. So no chance/wish to test external IRs
The 30 minutes Looper is a nice idea if you need it
The UI is nice and easy to understand
Brushed aluminium looks nice and the white lettering is cool when it is not so bright. But under brighter (/stage?) lights it's really hard to read the white. 
No spillover even if it has multiple CPUs
It would be an interesting unit for maybe 400€....


----------



## op1e (May 26, 2019)

So it sounds worse than the Preamp Live... I wonder if the individual pedals actually sound better or the same as the Preamp Live.


----------



## waffles (May 27, 2019)

The reason why the GE200 was such a hit because it was easily the best amp modeler floorboard unit for metalheads in its price range and nothing could compete with it in that said range.

The GE300 sounds looks like it’s poorly priced and I have a feeling it’s not really much of an upgrade from the GE200 as far as amp modeling/3rd party IR capabilities are concerned. But let’s see once it gets a review from the likes of Ola Englund, etc.


----------



## Soya (May 27, 2019)

The 200 was a hit? I don't know a single actual person using one, and I think only 2 people on the forum have said they have one.


----------



## waffles (May 27, 2019)

There’s more to the world than your city, your country and this website, you know?


----------



## Soya (May 27, 2019)

No.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 27, 2019)

Soya said:


> The 200 was a hit? I don't know a single actual person using one, and I think only 2 people on the forum have said they have one.


I had one for a couple days and returned it because I couldn't get a non-flubby tone out of hardly any models without extreme eq or boosting before the amp, even with 3rd party IRs. Bought an eleven rack on sale for the same price and I love it.


----------



## waffles (May 27, 2019)

Soya said:


> No.



Well it ain't my fault it's that time of the month for you. Okay.


----------



## BlueTrident (May 28, 2019)

The recent update has improved the amp tones and effects on the GE200 but it does seem like it’s too little too late.


----------



## Emperoff (May 28, 2019)

Soya said:


> The 200 was a hit? I don't know a single actual person using one, and I think only 2 people on the forum have said they have one.



It was and still is. Obviously people rocking 250€ modellers are not typical ss.org demographic, y'know.

I tried one briefly and was greatly surprised by how good it sounded with impulses *for its price*. I considered buying one for portability but the expression pedal was literally half my foot and couldn't even use it, lol.


----------



## bracky (May 30, 2019)

I’m not a touring musician but I love my ge200. I don’t see how anyone wouldn’t if they spent some time with it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 5, 2019)

Well, now that Mooer has officially released the thing, I can say that I've had a proto since NAMM. I've gone through a fair bit of iterations, although the firmware was mostly final at NAMM in terms of its core.

As it is, it's got a few hundred hours on it and I've done all the gigs after NAMM using this particular unit (unlike my early Preamp Live prototype, it's actually the final hardware), and I love it. The one objective issue with it that is still being worked on is the option to have FX spillover, which due to the way the coding is done can be a chore to add if it wasn't specced beforehand (which I find a bit of an oversight, to be honest). Reliability has been absolutely impeccable, it boots quite fast, responds very well to the touch when playing (which was always the make-or-break feature with any unit of this kind for me) and it sounds great. A sorely missing feature from many units in the market, namely global EQ's for the different outputs, is present here, which in turns helps me sort things out when it comes to adjusting to room acoustics and the like.

This thing has a ton of processing power, yet it is quite simple in its workings, which means that it will be great for people like me, who want to tailor a "rig" per patch and use whatever control options are required for its operation on the job, and probably will not be great for people who want multiple parallel chains, case by case IR outs and other examples of more advanced chain manipulation like you can do on the Axe FX or Helix.

Amp tweaking covers a lot of ground, as does the IR bit, and you can load your own impulses as is now common with this sort of kit. You have a bucketload of FX that, to my ears, sound very nice and cover every practical application I can think of, and you can use the looper quite easily (and I still suck at it anyway ) without disrupting things and it's easy to navigate back and forth to do program or control changes.

All in all, it's a lot of unit, and the GE monicker can suggest the thing is more directed at a "budget" target like the GE200, but it is clearly a big step up from its tiny sibling, and so far it's treating me super well.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 5, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> Well, now that Mooer has officially released the thing, I can say that I've had a proto since NAMM. I've gone through a fair bit of iterations, although the firmware was mostly final at NAMM in terms of its core.
> 
> As it is, it's got a few hundred hours on it and I've done all the gigs after NAMM using this particular unit (unlike my early Preamp Live prototype, it's actually the final hardware), and I love it. The one objective issue with it that is still being worked on is the option to have FX spillover, which due to the way the coding is done can be a chore to add if it wasn't specced beforehand (which I find a bit of an oversight, to be honest). Reliability has been absolutely impeccable, it boots quite fast, responds very well to the touch when playing (which was always the make-or-break feature with any unit of this kind for me) and it sounds great. A sorely missing feature from many units in the market, namely global EQ's for the different outputs, is present here, which in turns helps me sort things out when it comes to adjusting to room acoustics and the like.
> 
> ...


Sound clips pleeeeeease?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll do a proper vid of it, but it's been crazy with gigs this year, so the whole recording and editing process is longer than what I'd like, to be honest. Still, it's coming!


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 17, 2019)

Every amp does sound EQ'd version of one amp, like serously they don't sound like individual amp models. It's a shame with that price tag. Or maybe it's just that cab model which makes everything sound more or less same.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 17, 2019)

A cab is, fundamentally, a post-amp EQ. Mic'ing further adds tailoring to said EQ, and the cab / mic'ing part is as important if not more to the sound as a whole as the amp itself, so it is only natural the impulse that results from said process will have a part to play. A simple test of how dramatic things get is to just play with different mics with one cab on whatever modeler you wish and then to simply swap cabs around. When we go for high gain tones, it's super noticeable how much of the overall tone shaping is happening at the cab block since many of the subtleties of certain preamps being mitigated by the compression caused by heavier distortion.

In other news, FX spillover is now in beta stage and I'll be testing that today. I'll let you know how that one goes.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 17, 2019)

Mooer must have just shipped out all their youtube demo/shill models cause all the guitar youtubers suddenly have them. 

I guess it's a fine advertising model but I also kind of hate that that's the standard these days.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 17, 2019)

Watched and heard Ola's demo. It doesn't sound as big and present like the Helix models for that price. Just get an HX stomp or LT. Bonus is when it breaks, repair, customer support, and warranties are stateside.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 17, 2019)

Playing the devil's advocate, I did use mine with an opening band toting a Helix last saturday and, to be honest, my tone was decimating his. Knowing both units well, it's really more of a "what sound were you dialing in and how successful it was" kind of scenario than any objective flaw or virtue in either unit. With this kind of stuff, once we move past the "yeah, this can totally get the job done" part, we are in murky waters where personal taste and whatever the man reviewing a unit wanted to get play too much of a role - without first hand experience, I'd be well impressed enough to give it a shot, but I always do that anyway.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 17, 2019)

Careful. If we admit that dialing an amp is more important than the amp itself, we shatter the whole foundation upon which our collective gear addiction rests.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 17, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Mooer must have just shipped out all their youtube demo/shill models cause all the guitar youtubers suddenly have them.



It sounds like at least some of them have been in reviewers hands for at least a few weeks.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 17, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Careful. If we admit that dialing an amp is more important than the amp itself, we shatter the whole foundation upon which our collective gear addiction rests.


Ok, but how was the amp dialed in when they modeled it? And is changing the eq settings on the modeler the same as changing the eq settings on the amp that was modeled?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 18, 2019)

I can only speak for amps I know well, and the answer is that I notice similar behaviour in most amps on one hand, but with larger tolerance, so to speak. To give you an example, a reference amp for me is the Mesa Mk III, which I used for many years. You can easily nail the tones from the amp, but if you ever worked with it, you'll also notice that the bass knob in particular isn't as extreme as it was in the original, where even gently blowing on the thing could take your tone from "just right" to "outright flub" even with the graphic EQ set to keep things in check. It's also worth mentioning that you can really change things around a LOT using the power section settings, and each preamp has both an original / alternative mode should you want a different take on the thing.

To be honest, my take on these things is that no matter how accurate a given section is, that becomes super irrelevant in light of all the other factors involved, such as cabs, mics, and other sources of EQ such as dedicated EQ's and OD pedals are there to allow you to shape things to your taste. For example, many of the OG Axe FX's models had a number of changes when compared to the original sources, yet that didn't ever stop the unit from sounding great no matter what, and even the MkII and MkIV's differences had zero impact on me getting Mark tones I felt super happy with at the time. Then again, every new version a company puts out is always the plexiest plexi to outplexi every plexi out there, so there's that...

This sort of thing is about two primary aspects for me: getting really good tones and being able to dial them in without spending ages on every patch deep editing everything and the kitchen sink (other than commodity, being a session guy and playing live as often as I do makes it mandatory to have the ability to QUICKLY get things right for the job) and feel. The latter is super important to me, and it's responsible for many a unit getting a "no" from my end, as in spite of all the tech and space age guitars and what other stuff I use, I am an old school dude and my gain control isn't an expression pedal, but the volume pot on the guitar, amidst other things I am used to, like certain amps forcing you to bang the strings to get the desired tone while others have this mega quick, "jump at you" attack. While a number of units covers the first point in spades these days (honestly, Line 6, Fractal and Boss make a damn killer range, to name but 3 brands), my quirks with the second one have excluded quite a few lauded units.


----------



## Lozek (Jun 22, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on one, waiting for it to arrive, seems like a whole lot of great features for the price. Planning to use it to replace my Kemper remote and act as a controller that will add redundancy to my fly rig. I'm using the Kemper to shift the guitar into three other tunings and someone who already has one tells me that the pitch shift in the mooer probably isn't up to the job, so I'll probably run an effected DI from the Kemper into the Mooer.


----------



## Jazka (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm looking to downsize my rig, and the GE-300 seems like a really good option in my price range. The only thing I'm concerned about is some reports of an audible gap when switching patches or switching effects on/off. Does anyone have any experiences with this?


----------



## GoldDragon (Mar 19, 2020)

Jazka said:


> I'm looking to downsize my rig, and the GE-300 seems like a really good option in my price range. The only thing I'm concerned about is some reports of an audible gap when switching patches or switching effects on/off. Does anyone have any experiences with this?



It looks cool, but IMO doesnt sound too great. Nor does it have a robust recording interface or high spec converters. Its really expensive at $800. Would go with something else.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 19, 2020)

I use it myself, and it does sound pretty great IMO (as do quite a few units in the market, mind you), and it has behaved extremely well for over a year now on live gigs. As always, I suggest people give several units a spin trying to get a tone they identify with prior to settling on anything. As far as I'm concerned, the "feel" of the unit is as important as the sound quality, and the GE300 is right up my alley in that regard.


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 19, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> It looks cool, but IMO doesnt sound too great. Nor does it have a robust recording interface or high spec converters. Its really expensive at $800. Would go with something else.




That is really bad representation for the GE-300. With ir's and little bit of dialing in it would sound totally different. Wonder how some people get so bad tones out of Mooer devices. Because I got myself GE-250 a week ago, and got it sound pretty good or what I'm usually after. What I've learned is not to trust too much youtube demos and instead of that trying things out yourself.

For example this is right up what I'm after.


----------

